

Storied: Capture and Share Family Stories - solarlion
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elijahwoolery/storied-capture-and-share-family-stories

======
alan57
Love the story behind Storied! I'm fortunate to not have anyone in my family
suffering from Alzheimer's, but I can only imagine how hard it must be to see
someone struggle to recall people and events that define them, and then to
have something that can help bring some of it back.

~~~
solarlion
Thanks Alan. Yes, it is very challenging indeed to see someone you love slowly
losing touch with their defining experiences.

It also makes one poignantly aware of the ephemeral nature of our own
memories.

------
wolfcutler
My parents, in there late seventies, are just now deciding to give computers a
try! I would be excited to share something like this with them and help
preserve their story and our collective family history.

~~~
solarlion
The product is really more geared for you to use _with_ them as your family's
digital ambassador. ;)

------
neri17
Great app! Spread the word about the kickstarter campaign so they can release
it.

Neri

------
peter77
Way cool project!!

------
anddrewchang
love this story!!

